# g body sunroof owners!



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

ok, if u have a cutlass, regal, monte carlo, or grand prix. with the original 35" sunroof then i need yur help. i need to know the measurements from the edge of the hole to the front lip or the chrome trim .


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

.........the reason is beacause im gunna install it in the next couple of days, and i need these specs because i ordered a brand new abs plastic headliner board for the g body sunroof cars. i hope i can get some help here i'd really appreciate it . also hope i can get more than one response to make sure its right on :yes:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think the sunroof came factory in that size. I thought it was a 35 or 36. Of course, your best bet would be to measure the distance from those points on your own car to make sure you get the measurements you need for your car. Just to be sure you get the right measurements.


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 21 2008, 11:08 PM~10709854
> *I don't think the sunroof came factory in that size. I thought it was a 35 or 36. Of course, your best bet would be to measure the distance from those points on your own car to make sure you get the measurements you need for your car. Just to be sure you get the right measurements.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 21 2008, 11:53 PM~10709748
> *ok,  if u have a cutlass, regal, monte carlo, or grand prix. with the original 35" sunroof then i need yur help. i need to know the measurements from the edge of the hole to the front lip or the chrome trim .
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get it tonight and post tomm. If you look in my build topic I replaced the seal, and some of the pics may assist you in the installation of yours


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2008, 06:33 AM~10710781
> *I'll get it tonight and post tomm. If you look in my build topic I replaced the seal, and some of the pics may assist you in the installation of yours
> *


alright man thanx , i really appreciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 22 2008, 08:21 PM~10715535
> *
> *


pm sent


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

:dunno: anyone? come on man :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

no problem ill have em to you latter today or early tomarow dont have time right now i gotta go but i got u on this.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i measured with measuring tape and from behind the chrome trim were the roof starts to were the hole for the sunroof is cut is right at 9 1/2"

sorry it took me a while i didn't have a chance to get on but if u need some more measurements hit me up


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i measured with measuring tape and from behind the chrome trim were the roof starts to were the hole for the sunroof is cut is right at 9 1/2"

sorry it took me a while i didn't have a chance to get on but if u need some more measurements hit me up


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

9 1/2 inches :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 22 2008, 01:23 AM~10709947
> *:wow:
> *


Im not sure he read your first paragraph right. lol. :uh:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

*thanks to loco78 !! and the confirmation by born2rhyde818!! *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 23 2008, 09:12 PM~10723812
> *:dunno: anyone? come on man  :0
> *


sorry about that homie, looks like you got it now though


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2008, 05:56 AM~10744235
> *sorry about that homie, looks like you got it now though
> *


yea man thanks though i appreciate it all man.. :biggrin:


----------

